# Tardis



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone doing samples of this anymore?

cheers

drew

*edit* thanks to who moved this, was going to post it in here but the sticky said ask a mod first .....i interpreted that as offering samples rather than requesting them


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

There's some on ebay...


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

I need to buy Tardis... but I need to be shipped in Spain... anyone?


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

As above - on ebay:

Ebay


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

is this a good product?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Probably the best tar remover out!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its exspensive though on ebay


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

Cheers, Just got a company car with work but it was pasted down to me from a previous employee but it need a good detail, worst part is the tar all over it so will give Tardis a go!


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

I need some, ran out of AG bug and tar remover, just orderd 500ml from ebay 

Should be good on a white car! lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Take my advice guys. Buy the five litres. It's one of the best products out there. If PB uses it, it must be good and it is. There's no need to try a sample. It does exactly what it says on the tin:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Forget a sample get in touch with your local autosmart rep for a full tin.

Gav


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Buy 5ltrs - will last for years and is *AMAZING*


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Nobody sends to spain...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Tunero said:


> Nobody sends to spain...


whys that then


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Because its hazardous chemicals.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

chrisc said:


> whys that then


I dont know...

I recieved I PM that send me 500ml of Tardis for 30GBP... I think is quite expensive.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Tunero said:


> I dont know...
> 
> I recieved I PM that send me 500ml of Tardis for 30GBP... I think is quite expensive.


Just use petrol dude, best thing out there.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I Just went to my local car wash to see if they had any tardis, they have autosmart plastered everywhere.

They didn't even know what tardis was. lol

oh well.


----------



## alan328i (Apr 28, 2008)

im lucky that we have an AS Rep come to our work every monday  cheap 5ltr tins of tardis , yes please lol


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Jeez, where abouts are you based?

Tried getting hold of mine, no answer.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

For your average person 5L will last an enternity your better with 1L. Theres other Co's doing tar remover and the cheapest I have seen them is 9.50 minus vat for 5L, but theres always someone who gets it cheaper.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I am willing to do 500ml samples for £3 per bottle collected from Bolton.

Posting a 500ml bottle of liquid costs too much and is just not worth the postage cost for what you actually get.

There is the other thing that the royal mail do not allow the posting of Tardis due to what it is.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

tardis turns me on, its that good, i use it on myself in the shower, and i am now a clean boy!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

hmm about a 5er for 500ml or like 20 quid for 5L... cmon people think about it.

edit : Sorry little_john, never seen your post till i wrote mine!


----------



## mr.valver (Feb 16, 2010)

Does this stuff effect what ever protection you have on the paint work?


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, it strips it.


Simples


----------



## mr.valver (Feb 16, 2010)

Always good to know!!


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, i forgot to reapply my lsp last time and wondered why there was no beading/sheeting on the lower half of my car :lol:


----------



## DANthirty (Dec 4, 2009)

spanerman said:


> Yeah, it strips it.
> 
> Simples


so could you actualy use it to get rid of a build up of old wax ready for new? or is that not a good idea?


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

little john said:


> I am willing to do 500ml samples for £3 per bottle collected from Bolton.
> 
> Posting a 500ml bottle of liquid costs too much and is just not worth the postage cost for what you actually get.
> 
> There is the other thing that the royal mail do not allow the posting of Tardis due to what it is.


so don't declare what it really is

i had tardis shipped from the UK to Greece once 

if you want to go ahead , i can buy some from you


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

do u just spray this on then wash it off then?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

DimGR said:


> so don't declare what it really is
> 
> i had tardis shipped from the UK to Greece once
> 
> if you want to go ahead , i can buy some from you


We strongly recommend that you do not do this. Tardis is a flammable product and should always be used, packaged and shipped correctly. The rules are there to protect people, include the poor postman. It can only be shipped legally by someone complying with ADR (ie licenced to carry dangerous goods). Your safest way to buy is from your local Autosmart franchisee. The products will be in the correct pacakging and the franchisee will happily explain the product to you and make sure that you know how to use it safely.


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

ajmanby said:


> do u just spray this on then wash it off then?


You can do. But what I prefer to do is gently dab some on the tar spots with a MF cloth. Leave it to dwell for say 1 min then wipe the tar away. After that rinse the area well to remove any residue and repeat if needed. That way you get less wastage and imo more control of where it is going.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Are these samples still available?


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

You dont need any samples mate this is the only stuff to use it is second to none.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

gb270 - i've heard good things about it, i just want to use it to try and get rid of some oil based paint from the car (dont ask!) 

So just wanted to try before i buy.....i've tried clay and a few other bits without joy! :'(


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

My offer still stands, but it needs to be collected from Bolton due to silly shipping costs and the fact royal mail won't actually allow it to be posted through their system.


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just finished autosmart valeting course. This stuff is the dogs! Sprayed on all round, left to work then wiped off with paper toweling, job done! Never used better.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Little John - If only i live closer!


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

My 2 year old got tar on his trousers from a playground. Stain Devil wouldn't shift the worst of it, but good old Tardis came to the rescue. So it's multi-purpose, and now have an excuse to buy more detailing products without getting moaned at...


----------



## 99hjhm (Dec 25, 2009)

Worth buying 5L of this. I did from ebay, well worth it. Didn't come packaged very well, how the tin is still intact I don't know.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

99hjhm said:


> Worth buying 5L of this. I did from ebay, well worth it. Didn't come packaged very well, how the tin is still intact I don't know.


better off getting in touch with a rep if you can, works out a lot cheaper


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Turps is always another option, not as good but will still remove tar, eventually.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Guys, did you know Autoperfection are selling Tardis for £16.99 for 5L?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alxg said:


> Guys, did you know Autoperfection are selling Tardis for £16.99 for 5L?


£5 more than i paid a rep for some, plus postage...


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> £5 more than i paid a rep for some, plus postage...


as kev said.... not bad if you cant be bothered to meet a rep though i suppose.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Could anyone do me 1 litre of tardis cheaper than the prices on ebay?


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Honestly to all people wanting tardis get your local reps number it will work out sooo much cheaper.

My rep comes and meets me same day even if im just after a small £10 order.

If not autoperfection will probs be your best bet for people who cant get to a rep.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

RICHIE40 said:


> Could anyone do me 1 litre of tardis cheaper than the prices on ebay?


Where are you based - have you thought that a AutoSmart trade counter could be nearer?


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

packard said:


> Where are you based - have you thought that a AutoSmart trade counter could be nearer?


Based in the North East, ill drop TCS an email see if there can sort me out.


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

got 5litres today of my rep for £10, bargin!


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

F#cking hell that's good.

If anyone is after 1L sizes I will try and contact a rep in my area tomorow. I'd never use 5L so have no problems sharing out ages litres for a little money....


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Can a private person use a rep and how does one find one?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167

Ask away in the autosmart section, there will be a rep in your area.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

my rep in bristol wanted £18


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

see here :thumb:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I made use of this overstock and bought 5L. Very ggod offer and you know your getting the real stuff.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

I purchased some a while back (1 litre) as I was having problems removing the old sticky bits left from the weights on my alloys. It was not that great at it.. but did remove the tar. Before I used autoglym extra gloss protection on tar spots.. a small amount on and left for 20 seconds then rubbed.. left to dry.. then buffed and the tar off and also left protection I will use the tardis on wheels and on a first detail where the car is caked in tar.. but with smaller spots I will carry on using AG EGP...


----------



## Lito (May 24, 2010)

Any seller can ship this to America??


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Lito said:


> Any seller can ship this to America??


THink you need a different H&S for US - depends on state. We have someone based in US. When I am back at work I will PM you his contact details.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Tardis is one of the best investments I ever made, works so well! You can watch the tar drip off! The stuff isn't that expensive, go for 5 litres. I know I will be next time!


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree.. it is fantastic stuff.. but.. if you are only using it on your own car you dont want 5 litres. I purchased a spray bottle from one of the detailing sites (pm me if you want the details) and it was only about £5 and I still have lots left... a little goes a long way with this product, so if you are not detailing 5 cars a week dont bother with 5 litres.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Fantastic stuff this. Got a 5ltr tin in the hut and ive had it for 2 years and 90% full


----------

